# Spot and Stock or Find Good Place to Sit



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

What is your go-to method for archery success? Spot and stock, sit water, set up along a game trail, etc. Do you use the same method for deer and elk? Just interested in others preferred methods. 

I tend to find water or a trail and sit. But, I am not a real patient outdoorsman and sometimes just have to get up and move. Now that I think about it, this is probably the same reason I suck and fishing lakes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Spot and stock for elk. Deer, I'll make a slow walk through the woods along the trails where I know there is deer.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

If you are hunting elk, water, water, water. Especially cows/spikes in early season. Elk need water every day. Nursing cows need even more water. Find a good water source and be patient… you never know what else might walk in.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Spot and stalk for deer. 
Glass, locate, and then ambush for elk. 
But, I'm getting too worn out to get in front of the elk anymore. I'll have to go to sitting on water
Problem is......I'm not good at sitting still.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

My archery successes (1 buck and 1 cow elk) have come from ambush hunting water or trails. Sometimes I think at 6'5" and 250lbs that I am too big to stalk in close very effectively, but I am continuing to practice spot and stalk to get better. Hopefully I'll draw an archery doe mule deer tag this year and can try using it for extra spot and stalk practice.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> My archery successes (1 buck and 1 cow elk) have come from ambush hunting water or trails. Sometimes I think at 6'5" and 250lbs that I am too big to stalk in close very effectively, but I am continuing to practice spot and stalk to get better. Hopefully I'll draw an archery doe mule deer tag this year and can try using it for extra spot and stalk practice.


See you there… 😉 jk I’ll probably put in for a different unit this year. That doe hunt was too easy. If you do draw, I’ll tell you exactly where you need to be to kill one in the first 20 minutes. Could probably kill a buck too. As I was processing mine, I had a group of bucks walk by At 40 yards with a 140s 3x4 in it. Had I not possessed a dedicated tag and only had an archery tag, he would have definitely got it too.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> See you there… 😉 jk I’ll probably put in for a different unit this year. That doe hunt was too easy. If you do draw, I’ll tell you exactly where you need to be to kill one in the first 20 minutes. Could probably kill a buck too. As I was processing mine, I had a group of bucks walk by At 40 yards with a 140s 3x4 in it. Had I not possessed a dedicated tag and only had an archery tag, he would have definitely got it too.


If I do draw that tag I'll let you know, I'll take all the help anyone will give. No shame in my game lol


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> If I do draw that tag I'll let you know, I'll take all the help anyone will give. No shame in my game lol


Maybe I’ll apply for that tag and then use the additional opportunity option and go shoot one during the spike muzzleloader season when there’s nothing else to do… so many options. Can’t decide. 

If you have a few cow elk points and want an easy hunt, hit me up. I’ll guide you and it’ll be a 100% success done by noon hunt (assuming you can shoot 300 yards or less) 😂


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> Maybe I’ll apply for that tag and then use the additional opportunity option and go shoot one during the spike muzzleloader season when there’s nothing else to do… so many options. Can’t decide.
> 
> If you have a few cow elk points and want an easy hunt, hit me up. I’ll guide you and it’ll be a 100% success done by noon hunt (assuming you can shoot 300 yards or less) 😂


I'd take you up on that but only have 1 cow elk point at the moment. Burnt 3 points in 2020 on the wallsburg cow elk hunt and it never snowed...so the cows never showed up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Moose. Here's my step by step guide on how to kill elk with a bow:

1) find a well used water hole
2) hang a tree stand or put up a blind. Blinds are more comfy, but I have found tree stands to be more effective.
3) wait
4) wait
5) stop being a dumbass and thinking about getting up and walking around. Keep waiting!
6) Be quiet and still as the elk comes in. Be careful to draw your bow undetected.
7) pop the airbags!


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I like steps 3, 4, and 5. I need to remember those. That is where I get in trouble.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He forgot a couple of important ones.

Be in your stand at least a hour before shooting light.

Don't leave your stand until you can't see to shoot, or official sundown

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been my experience if you are going to sit water you best be in your stand at minimum 2 hours before shooting hours. At least where I have hunted there is no secret water.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

BGD said:


> I like steps 3, 4, and 5. I need to remember those. That is where I get in trouble.


Heavy emphasis on 5. My brother and I have missed great opportunities because we didn't abide by number 5.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I agree with Moose. Here's my step by step guide on how to kill elk with a bow:
> 
> 1) find a well used water hole
> 2) hang a tree stand or put up a blind. Blinds are more comfy, but I have found tree stands to be more effective.
> ...


Let me echo the importance of #5. Last fall when I was trying to fill one of my cow tags, I could hear a bull bugling early afternoon not far from the stand I was in. Knowing there was really only 1 mature bull in the area at the time, I knew he had cows. I eagerly waited for them to move closer as it got later, but they never did. He seemed to just stay in one spot the entire time. I figured I’d be smart and get down and go to them since I was running out of time. I had to make a loop below them to get the wind right, but knew that if I could get around them, they were in a really good spot for a stalk. In the process of this, I ran into 2 small bulls and got pinned down for a half hour as they fed by me. By the time I got to where they had been bedded all day, they had left… and their tracks headed right to the spring I had been sitting on. Like an idiot, I took off after them much faster than I should have and ended up running out of cover and got busted by the last 2 cows in the group as they stepped into the spring with the rest of the herd, probably 15 total. They barked, the whole herd blew out and didn’t stop for at least 2 canyons (I could see the dust trail the entire way). Had I just stayed there the final 1.5 hours of the evening, I’d have had my 2nd elk tag of the season filled. But I’m stupid and have a hard time learning simple concepts sometimes. Be patient. Wait. And just when you think it’s a good idea to go chase a bugle. Pull out your phone and start playing angry birds like I should have done. You’ll be happy you did in the end.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I also would highly consider a step 8.... Purchase a full or half a beef and enjoy.  
Much easier hunt, don't get dirty, sore feet/legs and muscles, not up and dressed at 3:00 for a grueling hike and possible worse trek back if successful. 
Option 8 sure isn't the most popular, or fun one, but 99.9% of the family will eat the meat and love it.


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

For me it depends on the terrain. 
where I normally hunt the thick lodgepole pines and the gradual slopes don’t lend to glassing distances. 
Finding good feed and water and trying to wait until dark has been fairly effective in producing opportunities. I have been seeing more elk in the afternoon and early evening than mornings as they usually bed early in the am with increased hunting pressure. I do like to still hunt when the ground is quiet after a rain.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Are we talking "still" hunting or "spotting and stalking"... two different methods of hunting. Sitting by a waterhole is technically called "ambush" hunting. Pushing animals over a cliff and sitting over bait are called "not hunting", but none-the-less can be effective harvesting tools. Not exactly sure what you call it when you sit and try to call game in...maybe "set-up" hunting?
These are actually hunting methods, not to be confused with things like time of day, location, terrain, choice of weapon, habitat, elevation, etc which are data used to help determine your best "hunting method".

Do what you like to do but do it correctly and you will have the greatest success. Just remember, in all hunting, movement, noise and smell are an animals most effective defenses, reduce them and your odds will go way up.


----------



## maffleck6 (8 mo ago)

BGD said:


> What is your go-to method for archery success? Spot and stock, sit water, set up along a game trail, etc. Do you use the same method for deer and elk? Just interested in others preferred methods.
> 
> I tend to find water or a trail and sit. But, I am not a real patient outdoorsman and sometimes just have to get up and move. Now that I think about it, this is probably the same reason I suck and fishing lakes.


For me, I prefer spot and stalk not because I believe its more effective, but because I enjoy the interaction so much more. I would rather interact with elk than hunt deer. In fact I spend all my available days chasing elk and haven't hunted deer in years. The concept of sitting a blind, tree stand, or water just doesn't get me out of bed. My job requires me to sit and I just don't want to go on a hunt and do it some more. I can sit water or a location for a half day or two but after that I would rather be home doing chores. I could hike and interact with elk 365. Your question was about success and I guess if you mean harvest, I have been way above the harvest average with my techniques at near 50%. I do recognize that certain techniques are likely to be more successful with the type of bull you are trying to get. If sitting a water hole meant a trophy bull, I could certainly do that, but since it doesn't always, thats not my approach. Covering ground and seeing amazing areas is why I do it.


----------



## WButch (10 mo ago)

How many days straight will you guys sit on a specific water hole if you believe the elk are using it? And if you get busted, how long before they might come back?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

WButch said:


> How many days straight will you guys sit on a specific water hole if you believe the elk are using it? And if you get busted, how long before they might come back?


To your first question: as long as I believe they are still using it I have no reason to quit sitting it. Second question: it depends. First elk I killed from a tree stand, I waited 5 minutes to let him expire. By the time I started to climb down my stand I booed a spike that snuck in and was standing right beneath me. Water holes can run hot and cold and turn off and on like a light switch. My solution...sit, sit, and sit some more.


----------

